
My Answer To: I want to learn programming, should I attend a code school? - rezist808
http://www.laurencegellert.com/2016/01/i-want-to-learn-programming-should-i-attend-a-code-school/
======
doubleorseven
Yes you should! Not even prodigies know they are one. Taking your first steps
in anything arise a ton of questions and you may miss being an amazing
grogrammer just because you dont understand interfaces. Go learn the basics
from someone who theoretically knows how to code!

